# garrison 15th



## solid1191 (3 Oct 2004)

anyone here heading to the garrison on the Toronto Suburban Garrison exercise on 15-17 of Oct?? if so and u were at blackdown this summer touch base with the me ( Sung


----------



## QOR-Sargent (3 Oct 2004)

Hey,
My cadet corps is going on the ex. It will be fun I mean a lot of fun.
I did alpha this year, 2 platoon.
Sargent Humphrey


----------



## Ranger (4 Oct 2004)

If this is the Ex that is at Borden, then my corps will also be attending. I'm getting braces this Sat....so I may not eat much that weekend lol.
I was in Golf Company, 25 Platoon
Sgt. Heaps


----------



## QOR-Sargent (5 Oct 2004)

Hey,
Which Queen's York Rangers you from? just asking if.
It shall be an awesome weekend!
Sargeant Humphrey


----------



## Ranger (6 Oct 2004)

The good one


----------



## solid1191 (6 Oct 2004)

no way you guys might be based in aurora like us ( 142 St. Andrews) but the best rangers are definately Sgt. Macneils in toronto


----------



## alan_li_13 (6 Oct 2004)

> The good one


I beg to differ...


> but the best rangers are definately Sgt. Macneils in toronto


There are no best or betters. We are just as good as them and they us. 
And just for the record: there was 1 aurora ranger in D&C this year, as opposed to 5 TO rangers including 1 on flag party, 1 sgt (flag party commander) and 1 WO. We had cadets in every company at Blackdown except Charlie Sqn and Kilo Coy.


----------



## solid1191 (6 Oct 2004)

i was the only one to go to camp..... all 560 of us only me =(


----------



## Ranger (7 Oct 2004)

I only said it because one of my ex-Master Warrants told me to.
I don't actually think that.


----------



## QOR-Sargent (7 Oct 2004)

I know that there are 5 cadet corps going on this excercise. My CO said that last night at cadets. And I am wondering what corps there are I know:
2881 QOR
1888 Engineers
and QYR
any others?


----------



## solid1191 (7 Oct 2004)

1 or 2 from 142 highlanders - for once we are making an apperance on an a ftx


----------



## patt (7 Oct 2004)

i was talkin to a buddy from the Borden Core and he was sayin he was going on this ex


----------



## rmc_wannabe (7 Oct 2004)

I'm new to the 2881 so i hope to see some of you guys there
just to let you know I'm Sgt Occhipinti ( Humprey knows me)

See you then


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (7 Oct 2004)

Is this the garrison to Rattlesnake point because that same weekend my corp(748),the dennison corps,the lorne scots and an air squadron?


----------



## Ranger (8 Oct 2004)

No, this ex is going to Base Borden.


----------



## Burrows (8 Oct 2004)

GGHG Cadet, Do you happen to know which of our units are going. i know mine the 1188 Lorne Scots went last year with a bunch of them 2754 Service Battalion guys.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (9 Oct 2004)

All I know my corp is going with 2754, Lorne Scots (which one I don't know)  and an Air squadron


----------



## QOR-Sargent (11 Oct 2004)

Does anyone know what we are doing at the Garrison. All I herd was that we are shooting, the tower, and the confidence coarse.

Humphrey


----------



## Ranger (12 Oct 2004)

Hey Humphrey...
I heard the same thing...Confidence Course, Shooting, and the Abseil Tower. 
Anyone else know if anything else that's happening.


----------



## chriscalow (13 Oct 2004)

Well I know whats happening.. but I'm not going to tell you..  Just bring some cash for the canteen ok.  I'll see you guys there.


----------



## Ranger (13 Oct 2004)

Aww come-on Calow...please tell us. 
We're dying to know.
and yeah I'll see you there.


----------



## QOR-Sargent (13 Oct 2004)

Hey, its cool I don't really need to know. I was just wondering but if you won't say then thats your own fault. So, see you guys there it shall be a very fun weekend.
Cheers,
Humphrey


----------



## Ranger (13 Oct 2004)

Uhh...Humphrey, you might want to be nice.
Just a suggestion.

I'll see you there QY Rang


----------



## chriscalow (13 Oct 2004)

Hey, It's all good.. I won't bite on the first night.....  >


----------



## Ranger (14 Oct 2004)

lol yeah I'm sure...ha


----------



## Zedic_1913 (14 Oct 2004)

As far as I know 2754 will be on the garrison and I think 1888.

My corps will not be, we're going to Blackdown on the 22-24th.


----------



## Ranger (14 Oct 2004)

Damn,
I was hoping to see your brother before he ages out.
Oh well
Tell him Heaps/Slim says hi.
Thanks


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (15 Oct 2004)

Sounds like fun. I wish I was going.


----------



## Ranger (18 Oct 2004)

Garrison 15th was really great.
Cold...but great. I saw friends from camp, and had the best time. 
Abseiling, Cam and Concealment, Confidence Course, C-7 Shooting, .22 Shooting, Biathalon...and that's all I can remember...
oh wait, we had a dance on Satuday night. It was freakin awesome! lol
Anyway,
Just thought I'd spread the word.
Thank you to 1888 and 2881 for joining us htis weekend.


----------



## alan_li_13 (18 Oct 2004)

Awwww! shooting, absailing, a blackdown dance? i want to go!
But then again, i always have bad luck at blackdown dances :crybaby:


----------



## rmc_wannabe (18 Oct 2004)

Certainly a great time was had by all. Thanks for the fun 1888 and 2799


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (18 Oct 2004)

lol don't feel bad, I didn't have much luck at the dances either.


----------



## Ranger (19 Oct 2004)

lol aww poor Ricky McWatt!! hahaha


----------



## QOR-Sargent (19 Oct 2004)

Definitley a great weekend! Had fun, being incharge of some red stars. Cold, but great!


----------



## Ranger (21 Oct 2004)

lol Agreed....very cold, and most of the time wet. But all in all it was a really great weekend.


----------

